# virtualbox



## cpalui (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,
I will install virtualbox-ose on a laptop to get XP, so what is the best:
- install with all qt4 (I use gnome);
- install virtualbox without options qt4, vnc and x11, and install phpvirtualbox.
The first choice is heavy, and the second looks light, but is it possible and good ?
Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 29, 2013)

I vote for QT4


----------



## gkontos (Jan 29, 2013)

If you already have X installed then go with QT4. 

www/phpvirtualbox is not bad but you will have to do a lot of manual modifications to rc.conf to get your vm's up. The VNC display is not bad either for managing a vm but not good enough for working on one.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2013)

That's odd.  I tested VNC on a local headless VM quite a while back, and didn't see much difference between it and the native interface.  But there was no reason to keep using VNC, since the QT4 management interface was already installed.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 29, 2013)

I have to admit that my experience in localhost environments is not very recent. We use virtualbox headless on a server for running a Windows 2008r2 instance. I always get the feeling that with VNC there is some lag. So, I prefer RDP instead.


----------

